# Cocobolo Burl & Redheart burl



## Nolan (Nov 7, 2007)

Anybody ever use any of them?? My Cocobolo burl should clear customs today and I am going to speak with my guy who deals with the Mayan that pull out the Rosewood burl and have my next load include some Redheart burl. Should be something new and different.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd love to see pictures of it!


----------



## Dario (Nov 7, 2007)

Never seen cocobolo burl and would love to see and have some. [^]


----------



## gerryr (Nov 7, 2007)

Nolan, you are just plain EVIL.[][]  I already have enough blanks to make a huge number of pens and here you come with Cocobolo Burl.[][][][][][][:0][:0]


----------



## guts (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope you get plenty,I'd probably be interested in some of both.


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Nolan---I wants some of the Coco burl----heck I need some of it. Now we will be sitting here waiting on customs.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Nov 7, 2007)

You tease!  I would love some cocobolo burl.


----------



## Ptolemy (Nov 7, 2007)

cocobolo burl?  For real?  SWEEET!  Sign me up.


----------



## snowman56 (Nov 7, 2007)

want some toooo.


----------



## mdburn_em (Nov 7, 2007)

Argh, I'll need some of the cocobolo too.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 7, 2007)

Dang it I'm hearing them again(bad voice [}] you gotta have some ) and(Good voice,  Now Roy you must pay the mortgage payment this month no more blanks[]) I bet the bad voice wins[]


----------



## Nolan (Nov 7, 2007)

There should be plenty to go around as its about 500 lbs of the cocobolo burl, I havent ironed out the redheart yet as it will be coming after the new year with my rosewood burl


----------



## great12b4ever (Nov 7, 2007)

Me too! Me too!  I want some of each.

Rob


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 7, 2007)

Must sell more pens, must sell more pens, must sell more pens.
Honey, it's ok -- look at all the pens I've been selling. []
Wicked, bad Nolan. Cocobolo burl. MMmmm. []


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 7, 2007)

To the tune of the Nestle jingle...

Nolan has the very best....pen blanks.[]

500lbs enough?  You forget about these grubby greedy guys....thank God Ed does PR and not wood.[}]


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 7, 2007)

I second that Mike.[] But do not forget Roy, Dario, Gerry, are on the list also.[][}][] Nolan I would like 10 pen blanks, since I mentioned the first number then I get the first order, correct?[)] Cannot blame me for wishful thinking, can you?  If I could get larger print and colors I would have emphasized it more.

Mike


----------



## Ligget (Nov 8, 2007)

And little old me is interested too, although I am falling over beautiful pen blanks in my workshop there is always room for another delivery![]


----------



## Nolan (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br /> But do not forget Roy, Dario, Gerry, are on the list also
> Mike



What about the Wolf guy??[]


----------



## Scott (Nov 8, 2007)

Cocobolo Burl just sounds so cool!  Yes, I must have some!  Please keep an exclusive list of us who beg early, so that we can get it all!   []

Scott.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 8, 2007)

Does that mean that the first response gets first dibs? []


----------



## kevin_f (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, guess I better get on the list also, the cocobolo burl sounds like they should be some spectacular blanks.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 8, 2007)

I hope that I'm one of the first to see your post when it gets posted.


----------



## babyblues (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />And little old me is interested too, although I am falling over beautiful pen blanks in my workshop there is always room for another delivery![]


Ha Ha...yes, there's always room for more.  Just when I think I can resist buying more pen blanks for a while, Nolan posts something like this.  []  It's a good thing though, because I would never have known I needed it if I hadn't heard about it here.  [}]


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 9, 2007)

YES even the "Wolf guy" Nolan.[]  I was typing fast to try to be first that I must have forgotten.[)][}]

Mike


----------



## drayman (Nov 9, 2007)

nolan, you are a realy realy bad boy, darling its half price as i normaly pay, thank you sweetheart, yes i have permision now  nolan


----------



## Darley (Nov 9, 2007)

If you can ship to OZland I would be interested by some pen blanks and bottle stopper blanks, Thanks


----------



## JayDevin (Nov 9, 2007)

noland I will come and get the Cocobolo Burl!
you dont live that far away, or better yet I will help you cut and prepare it....yes that is it I will be your burl cutter!!!!


----------



## lwalden (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodlvr_
> <br />I second that Mike.[] But do not forget Roy, Dario, Gerry, are on the list also.[][}][] Nolan I would like 10 pen blanks, since I mentioned the first number then I get the first order, correct? [)] Cannot blame me for wishful thinking, can you?  If I could get larger print and colors I would have emphasized it more.
> 
> Mike


----------



## lwalden (Nov 9, 2007)

Nolan- I'll be looking forward to getting my hands on some Cocoburl as well......


----------



## Hosspen (Nov 9, 2007)

Nolan, please put me down for 5 blanks.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Grizzlyss (Nov 9, 2007)

Okay Nolan, what's the catch, who do we have to kill to get Cocobolo Burl? Put me down for some too, even though the wife may kill me for getting more wood. LOL

Sheldon


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 9, 2007)

According to Mike you might have to kill Dario,Gerry and yours truly,[][}][] 





> _Originally posted by Grizzlyss_
> <br />Okay Nolan, what's the catch, who do we have to kill to get Cocobolo Burl? Put me down for some too, even though the wife may kill me for getting more wood. LOL
> 
> Sheldon


----------



## Poppy (Nov 9, 2007)

Nolan I have that disease too, put me down for some also please.

Dario,Gerry and Roy are going to have to be awful fast with the pack that are on their heels.[][)][]


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 10, 2007)

Roy,
  Please do not put words in my mouth.[:0] I only said to watch out for you guys, if we did not have you guys we would lose a lot of knowledge and nice people from our group. I just want to hijack your posts so that I can be first,[)], I should be ashamed of myself HUH? [V] Sorry I am not this time, especially when it comes to Nolans wood products. I think you guys agree.[] 

Mike


----------

